# NO 5dM3 On Friday * CONFIRMED By a canon Rep Today



## ksieb (Feb 29, 2012)

:-\

I work for a big camera shop in Canada and Our rep Canon CONFIRMED to us today that its a rebel series thats is gonna be announce On friday March 2, 2012... probably T4-i 

Something else he didnt want to tell me will be announcing in the next 2 month

Sorry For party stoping!


----------



## timkbryant (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll believe it, one way or another, when I see it.



ksieb said:


> :-\
> 
> I work for a big camera shop in Canada and Our rep Canon CONFIRMED to us today that its a rebel series thats is gonna be announce On friday March 2, 2012... probably T4-i
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikon (Feb 29, 2012)

Well may be the rep did not know himself. It is not like you have make big changes the day it is announced so he would have to give you advance notice. It will not ship for a month or so. So there is a chance it can be announced but the rep either did not know or was ordered to not say anything about it. 

You see I still want to believe it will be announced on Friday


----------



## sama (Feb 29, 2012)

everything( announce or not ) is just rumour..........so just be patient please


----------



## noxious_nasties (Feb 29, 2012)

ksieb said:


> :-\
> 
> I work for a big camera shop in Canada and Our rep Canon CONFIRMED to us today that its a rebel series thats is gonna be announce On friday March 2, 2012... probably T4-i
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I have to agree with you. I was speaking to a person who buys lots of gear for university supplies and his word was that it will be the official camera of the olympics - therefore it will not be released for at least a month or two.

I'd love to hear otherwise as this is my ideal camera. CR3 ratings don't tend to be wrong either but hey theres always an occasion.


----------



## e040549 (Feb 29, 2012)

There has been alot of silly "she said he said" over this past week. I think most are very disappointed that a site that we all really enjoy (this one) decided to post CR3 on something that was not actually fact. That really irked me to be honest. I don't know if it is brilliant marketing or not, but I've decided to buy the 1DX and just say screw it all. I travel and shoot for fun. I am not a professional, but I like to know that my toys are better than the next guys. Congrats Canon... you got me


----------



## RedEye (Feb 29, 2012)

Even if it is a T4i, it'll be an interesting benchmark for the 5D3. For instance, if the T4 has 24MP, it's simply inconceviable that the 5D will be 22MP. 

Can't say if your rumor is plausable or not, but I hold to my guess that it'll far exceed 22MP.


----------



## AlexBlais (Feb 29, 2012)

I find it funny that creator of this thread is getting hated on for trying to share information that he believes to be credible and accurate. Isn't that what we whish everyone did when they truly had access to plausible and valuable information? I come on this website for fun, I enjoy the rumors but the more these rumors approach facts the better.

Obviously calling out the source's name wasn't a brilliant move, but cut this guy some slack he's doing what you all whish he did.

On a positive note it really appears an EOS body is coming out, which is very exciting wether it's a 5Diii (fingers crossed!) or t4i.


----------



## sanj (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you Kesieb for sharing the info with us. 
U could be right, you could be wrong. I thank you for being brave enough to share...

I have no knowledge about any announcement but tend to think that 5d3/x will not be announced at least weeks after 1dx hits the market. (I hope I am wrong.) 

Regards.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Feb 29, 2012)

noxious_nasties said:


> I was speaking to a person who buys lots of gear for university supplies and his word was that it will be the official camera of the olympics - therefore it will not be released for at least a month or two.



Is the Canon 1D X not the official Canon of the Olympics? Or is this just one of those strange marketing angles, whereas a lot of the pros will be using the 1D X, but another camera will be the official camera?


----------



## keithfullermusic (Feb 29, 2012)

AlexBlais said:


> I find it funny that creator of this thread is getting hated on for trying to share information that he believes to be credible and accurate. Isn't that what we whish everyone did when they truly had access to plausible and valuable information? I come on this website for fun, I enjoy the rumors but the more these rumors approach facts the better.
> 
> Obviously calling out the source's name wasn't a brilliant move, but cut this guy some slack he's doing what you all whish he did.
> 
> On a positive note it really appears an EOS body is coming out, which is very exciting wether it's a 5Diii (fingers crossed!) or t4i.



i agree! he is just sharing info!

definitely not wise to mention his name though. that is something that you can lose your job over. you did say that he told you about the 1dx - not something canon wanted people to hear. you also said he told you about a new rebel being announced - also not something that canon wanted people to know (thats why they have official announcements and events)

Hopefully, he is wrong or you just misheard him. I want to see that 5d3 just as bad as anyone else.


----------



## thatcherk1 (Feb 29, 2012)

e040549 said:


> There has been alot of silly "she said he said" over this past week. I think most are very disappointed that a site that we all really enjoy (this one) decided to post CR3 on something that was not actually fact. That really irked me to be honest. I don't know if it is brilliant marketing or not, but I've decided to buy the 1DX and just say screw it all. I travel and shoot for fun. I am not a professional, but I like to know that my toys are better than the next guys. Congrats Canon... you got me



You know that at the end of the day, this is a RUMOR site. The CR3 rating says to "treat the rumor as fact". It doesn't say "this is a fact, I promise. I pasted it from Canon's website". CR has been known to have bad information on CR3 rumors. Just because we are all excited for our 5Diiis doesn't mean that CR is discredited for having a CR3 rumor wrong.

And to CR's credit I also presume that CR has more info coming in than a comment from one canon rep. If you emailed CR with the rumor, he would probably rate it as a CR1. After All, the ratings are based on past credibility. I presume CR gets these kinds of rumors regularly. And from his large experience, he sifts through the credible vs. incredible rumors. And the current rumor (CR3) is rated that because he heard it from someone very reliable from past experience. I wish CR could divulge who and what circumstances the rumor came from. Then we could compare with the rumor by the poster of this thread. But CR doesn't want to throw anyone under the bus like the poor canon rep.

I think it might be a little hasty to just go along with the canon rep's rumor. And certainly too hasty to discredit CanonRUMORs.com for not being FACTual.

In any case, we'll find out on Friday.


----------



## jrista (Feb 29, 2012)

ksieb said:


> :-\
> 
> I work for a big camera shop in Canada and Our rep Canon CONFIRMED to us today that its a rebel series thats is gonna be announce On friday March 2, 2012... probably T4-i
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip. Its intriguing, but in all honesty, hearing that a *single* canon rep has _"confirmed"_ something holds a lot less weight for me than the _*filtered, sorted, ranked and validated*_ rumors that CanonRumors.com has access to, and upon which it bases its rumor ratings. 

I'm not sure the current CR3 about the 5D III is as accurate as we hoped after the date change (although the specs stayed the same, so I'm hopeful), I figure its more along the lines of a CR2.7 now...but I'd take a CR3 rumor from CanonRumors with more weight than an off-the-cuff rumor from Steven in Canada. 

Hate to say it, but here is to hoping **** is wrong, and CanonRumors is *right*...and the long-awaited 5D Mark III finally gets announced on Friday!!!


----------



## takoman46 (Feb 29, 2012)

It may be true that a 5D3 is getting announced friday... It may also be true that a 5D3 is not getting announced friday and a T4i is getting announced instead... If the latter rumor is so credible, then why hasn't the CR3 on the 5D3 announcement for March 2 been updated? I'm sure that if the T4i was getting announced instead of the 5D3, then more people would have heard about it and therefore more credible sources would have come forward with the same information right? Just saying...


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 29, 2012)

AlexBlais said:


> I find it funny that creator of this thread is getting hated on for trying to share information that he believes to be credible and accurate. Isn't that what we whish everyone did when they truly had access to plausible and valuable information? I come on this website for fun, I enjoy the rumors but the more these rumors approach facts the better.
> 
> Obviously calling out the source's name wasn't a brilliant move, but cut this guy some slack he's doing what you all whish he did.
> 
> On a positive note it really appears an EOS body is coming out, which is very exciting wether it's a 5Diii (fingers crossed!) or t4i.



I trust CR when he gives a CR3 more than your supposed "rep". So as of now, we're with you CRguy!


----------



## biggles_no1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Well if Canon don't announce a new 5D on Friday then I am going to sell all my Canon Rumors T- shirts & baseball caps and Switch to Nikon Rumors instead ;-)


----------



## AlexBlais (Feb 29, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> AlexBlais said:
> 
> 
> > I find it funny that creator of this thread is getting hated on for trying to share information that he believes to be credible and accurate. Isn't that what we whish everyone did when they truly had access to plausible and valuable information? I come on this website for fun, I enjoy the rumors but the more these rumors approach facts the better.
> ...



Not to sure why you are quoting me here but in all cases if you're suggesting that the original poster should have remained silent about what he's heard then I don't understand the purpose of this website.

I nor has anyone said the information he posted is more valuable than what CR is posting, its just one more rumor that can help you forge your individual opinion.


----------



## yunusoglu (Feb 29, 2012)

ksieb said:


> :-\
> 
> I work for a big camera shop in Canada and Our rep Canon CONFIRMED to us today that its a rebel series thats is gonna be announce On friday March 2, 2012... probably T4-i
> 
> ...



Somehow, I believe you!


----------



## jrista (Feb 29, 2012)

AlexBlais said:


> Not to sure why you are quoting me here but in all cases if you're suggesting that the original poster should have remained silent about what he's heard then I don't understand the purpose of this website.
> 
> I nor has anyone said the information he posted is more valuable than what CR is posting, its just one more rumor that can help you forge your individual opinion.



I think the use of the word "CONFIRMED" in nice big type, and associating that big word with "canon rep", has given people the idea that its kind of "the word of god" and indeed more valuable than what CR is posting. At least, thats how it came off to me. I would imagine CR has a fair number of Canon Reps as sources of information, and the CR3 rating for the 5D III release this Friday has not changed. I'm less confident of it being a true CR3 after the date change, but I think most people trust CR more than random rumors like this one that claim superiority with big "CONFIRMATIONS" spoken by supposed canon reps. Its all well and good to speculate, but you can't expect this to be taken with more weight than what CR itself has to offer...


----------



## nicku (Feb 29, 2012)

If there is no 5D3 announcement on 2rd of march... than maybe will be a 7Dmk2 .

Judging by the new photos of the new 5D series, its called Mark lll .... so..... the 5D series IS NOT combined with 7D in a 5DX. Soon enough we will hear about the 7D replacement. In my opinion in the next 2 months (the Olimpics are getting closer and closer)


----------



## ThuiQuaDayNe (Feb 29, 2012)

hum.. it is looking more like a 1200D (t4) announcement this Friday with 16 MP and Digic 5 (detuned).... ;D


----------



## AUGS (Feb 29, 2012)

I've read a few posts noting multiple bodies this year. So, what if the 5D3 (if that is what the OP specifically asked about) is the monster megapixel camera? A lot of people seem to think that spec camera will be due later in the year - and that was then honestly confirmed by the Canon Rep.
And that could mean the spec and rumour we currently have (02 Mar 2012, 22MP, 61pt pro-like AF, $3500, etc) could be the elusive/evasive 3D or 5DX??? May explain product placement too after merging the 1D line.
Maybe I'm dreaming and delirious from following all these threads the last few days & nights. Is it Friday yet......?


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 29, 2012)

5D Mark III on FRIDAY 2nd March 2012.

I'm with CR on this one.


----------



## Angryoak (Feb 29, 2012)

I rang up my local, and I said I was interested in an unofficial pre-order of the 5d111, girl said they were very excited as the Cannon rep was in and was walking out as I was speaking to her. I asked if she could find out about any lens bundles that may be available? She said that she would find out for me & shoot me an email. 

An email came which said "It has not been announced"

She was covering her butt, Friday will see the 5Dmk111


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 29, 2012)

Angryoak said:


> I rang up my local, and I said I was interested in an unofficial pre-order of the 5d111, girl said they were very excited as the Cannon rep was in and was walking out as I was speaking to her. I asked if she could find out about any lens bundles that may be available? She said that she would find out for me & shoot me an email.
> 
> An email came which said "It has not been announced"
> 
> She was covering her butt, Friday will see the 5Dmk111



How does that encounter on the phone with that sales lady confirm/translate into a March 2nd announcement?


----------



## KWSW (Feb 29, 2012)

guess my credit card will be safe this friday...


----------



## Angryoak (Feb 29, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> Angryoak said:
> 
> 
> > I rang up my local, and I said I was interested in an unofficial pre-order of the 5d111, girl said they were very excited as the Cannon rep was in and was walking out as I was speaking to her. I asked if she could find out about any lens bundles that may be available? She said that she would find out for me & shoot me an email.
> ...




deeeerrrrrrrrrr (me of course) We chatted about 2nd being the date.


----------



## tt (Feb 29, 2012)

If its not being announced how does the OP figure will happen with the end of the NDAs being on 2nd March as far as we know?


----------



## Brian Daniel Hansen (Feb 29, 2012)

KWSW said:


> guess my credit card will be safe this friday...



I hear that. The only plus side to a typical no 5Diii Friday... Though again there's still some hope, no matter how small.


----------



## traveller (Feb 29, 2012)

If the OP thought that his information was credible, then he is right to post it (although I agree that he should have protected his source). I've no idea how senior his rep is, but we've heard all this before in the run up to the 1D X announcement. Plenty of CR's followers were asking their pro-reps about the 1D X and were told that it wasn't appearing on the date that Craig's source(s) stated. They were either wrong, or under instruction to obfuscate.


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 29, 2012)

Found on a french forum http://www.eos-numerique.com (from an unknown source called fpy) :

*"INVITATION PERSONNELLE ET CONFIDENTIELLE
NE PAS DIFFUSER, NE PAS TRANSMETTRE
A 9h30 vendredi 2 mars"*


Google Translation : 

*"PERSONAL AND CONFIDENTIAL INVITATION
DO NOT RELEASE, DO NOT SEND

At 9:30 am Friday, March 2"
*

link here : http://www.eos-numerique.com/forums/f11/canon-google-page-ranking-sentera-son-eos-5dmkiii-le-196481-4.html#post1971012279


----------



## AdamJ (Feb 29, 2012)

If Canon intends to keep things secret until 2 March, surely their reps would have neither the freedom nor, possibly, the information to confirm anything to dealers before the due date. If I were a Canon rep continually being asked about the 5D3, I would think the best way of calling off the hounds would be to (mis)inform dealers that the 5D3 won't be announced on 2 March, regardless of the truth.

One thing that bugs me about the recent 5D3 pictures, though: would they still have pre-production 5D3s in the field so close to an announcement?

On balance, my money is still on CR being right.


----------



## TAR (Feb 29, 2012)

according to this video and cr guy , it seems they are pretty confident about the 5D3 release..lets wait 2 more days ..

http://www.phototips.biz/2012/02/phototips-canonrumors-live-cast.html


----------



## takoman46 (Feb 29, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> Found on a french forum http://www.eos-numerique.com (from an unknown source called fpy) :
> 
> *"INVITATION PERSONNELLE ET CONFIDENTIELLE
> NE PAS DIFFUSER, NE PAS TRANSMETTRE
> ...



So there apparently is a "confidential" invitation for something on Friday? Not knowing what the invitation pertains to though. It seems that a T4i is an unlikely candidate for a confidential invitation. My guess is the 5D3 is behind this. ;D


----------



## tt (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.eos-numerique.com/forums/f11/canon-google-page-ranking-sentera-son-eos-5dmkiii-le-196481/

Google translated - the Admin "I confirm that Friday, March 2 Canon will make his announcement of the new 5DMKIII Some features: 22 Million Pixels 6 frames / sec Battery LP-E6 New AF faster Various improvements in the video Price: + / - 3250 €"

FPY's post is post #65 on page 3 I think :
"PERSONAL INVITATION AND CONFIDENTIAL 
NOT FOR RELEASE, DO NOT SEND A 9:30 Friday, March 2"
http://www.eos-numerique.com/members/fpy/ (you'd need to sign up to check out his other posts)

Not unlike the 5D Mark II - which saw a raise of prices (but also a change in battery)


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 29, 2012)

I deleted the posts in this thread that named some person that is allegedly with Canon Canada. Naming people can lead to bad things for that person, so I'm going to be on the side of caution.


----------



## marvinhello (Feb 29, 2012)

TAR said:


> pravkp said:
> 
> 
> > TAR said:
> ...



would it be 4K? I'm so excited!!


----------



## Autocall (Feb 29, 2012)

pravkp said:


> TAR said:
> 
> 
> > according to this video and cr guy , it seems they are pretty confident about the 5D3 release..lets wait 2 more days ..
> ...



EYE-CONTROLED FOCUS.
who wants to bet?


----------



## TAR (Feb 29, 2012)

Ricku said:


> marvinhello said:
> 
> 
> > TAR said:
> ...



exactly..i dont need video..i never used the video function in my 7D in 2 years...if they split 5D to video and still and reduce the price ..it would be great .


----------



## Frank209 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm only here for the Video! ;D


----------



## pravkp (Feb 29, 2012)

Frank209 said:


> I'm only here for the Video! ;D



Haha.. I do both!

As pointed out in many other threads, why would having video stop anyone from getting great stills? 
If the argument is based on additional cost (price) then ok point taken - if it really makes THAT much of a difference.


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 29, 2012)

The 5D Mark III is going to be amazing/great in both still and video - both markets will be satiated.


----------



## bycostello (Feb 29, 2012)

irs getting like a game of knock down ginger!


----------



## Macadameane (Feb 29, 2012)

Its not likely that Canon will wait a whole 2 months to release the 5d III. The D800 is competition and canon needs to compete.


----------



## Astro (Feb 29, 2012)

rambarra said:


> I want it to be a different color. black is so boring and so 1990. Metallic Red or Orange anyone?



yeah so the police in london can spot DSLR terrorists easyer..... ;D


----------



## gcmj45acp (Feb 29, 2012)

ksieb said:


> :-\
> 
> I work for a big camera shop in Canada and Our rep Canon CONFIRMED to us today that its a rebel series thats is gonna be announce On friday March 2, 2012... probably T4-i
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing but, until I see the actual Canon announcement (or lack there of), I really don't think anyone outside Canon actually knows anything for sure. And I'm not an expert or in a position to know but, I know a little bit about marketing.

I think Canon would be shooting themselves in the proverbial foot (AGAIN) if they allowed so much hype to build up only to release another Rebels. If I didn't know better, I'd swear there were four or five Canon Rebels released last year but, I know for sure there were two and neither was all that. I just don't think they really need to release another one given the T3i and T3 models they introduced just over a year ago when they have yet to introduce a new pro model other than the 1D X.

Keep in mind that in that same time period, Nikon has introduced the D4 and D800/D800E models with rumors swirling that they'll replace the D300s as well. So basically, Nikon may end up with three all new, pro level bodies out that match or exceed anything Canon has put out since 2007. There is a reason for the large shift toward Nikon and at the top of the list is apparently ignoring the market. I don't know who Canon has used for their test group and leadership these last few years but, they need to execute them and pick a new group and new leaders if they don't get this next camera right or waste more time putting out cameras for soccer moms rather than pros.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 29, 2012)

biggles_no1 said:


> Well if Canon don't announce a new 5D on Friday then I am going to sell all my Canon Rumors T- shirts & baseball caps and Switch to Nikon Rumors instead ;-)



And get the D800E ?


----------



## K-amps (Feb 29, 2012)

tt said:


> Not unlike the 5D Mark II - which saw a raise of prices (but also a change in battery)



I don't have the best memory, but late in 2005 I remember the 5d coming in at $3299 body only. And the 5Dii was announced in the $2699 range, it dropped in price and was a huge improvement in IQ. I hope Canon can continue to deliver good value.


----------



## AprilForever (Feb 29, 2012)

ksieb said:


> :-\
> 
> I work for a big camera shop in Canada and Our rep Canon CONFIRMED to us today that its a rebel series thats is gonna be announce On friday March 2, 2012... probably T4-i
> 
> ...



I am pretty certain it is coming Friday... If indeed this scenario occurred you describe, he didn't have the facts, likely... Though, probably the T$i will be announced soon, too...


----------



## sbryson (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd like to believe there will be a Canon 5D MkIII at the Focus On Imaging show at the NEC Birmingham next week.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 29, 2012)

ksieb said:


> :-\
> 
> I work for a big camera shop in Canada and Our rep Canon CONFIRMED to us today that its a rebel series thats is gonna be announce On friday March 2, 2012... probably T4-i
> Something else he didnt want to tell me will be announcing in the next 2 month
> ...



The why CR doesn't have any rumors about new Rebel lately


----------



## ers811 (Feb 29, 2012)

If Canon reps knew this kind of information, we'd have every detail of every release about 3 minutes after the reps. There are a lot of reps out there, and it's just a law of human nature. You can't tell that many people and keep it _this _under wraps. He could be lucky or have a good guess, but I can almost guarantee you he doesn't know the details.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 29, 2012)

ers811 said:


> If Canon reps knew this kind of information, we'd have every detail of every release about 3 minutes after the reps. There are a lot of reps out there, and it's just a law of human nature. You can't tell that many people and keep it _this _under wraps. He could be lucky or have a good guess, but I can almost guarantee you he doesn't know the details.



+1

I am from the technical side of a sales team and management never tells the sales guys ANYTHING unless they want them to start spreading the word because at the end of day, their job is to talk up the products.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 29, 2012)

I wouldn't take this seriously at all, the reps are the type of people that think the information will just come to them first. They aren't actively seeking it or hunting around for it, just waiting. I'm sure he'll find out when we do.

As for the T4i being the new camera, it seems kinda crazy to think that Canon would release a true consumer camera on the 25th anniversary of EOS. You would think they would want an epic product for an epic milestone. Plus, we've gotten the T2i, T3i, 7D, and 60D since the 5DII came out, we're due for a new 5D and everyone knows it, even Canon. And last, we have pictures of the damn thing in the wild. That being said, I can't imagine that we're far away, even if March 2nd did end up being the wrong date.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 29, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> ksieb said:
> 
> 
> > :-\
> ...



I mentioned the T4i last week, it'll come with a new 18-135 with a silent AF motor. Other than that, no one is talking about it. I think the world is focused on the more sought after 5D3.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't think they'd be building that massive stage in Shanghai just to announce B-list product. We're gonna see 5D something.


----------



## kubelik (Feb 29, 2012)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> I don't think they'd be building that massive stage in Shanghai just to announce B-list product. We're gonna see 5D something.



exactly. all that for the next digital Rebel? because it's got ... what, a flip screen with 280 degrees of rotation instead of 270? I think not... very excited to see what this serious looking stage is for.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 29, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> I mentioned the T4i last week, it'll come with a new 18-135 with a silent AF motor. Other than that, no one is talking about it. I think the world is focused on the more sought after 5D3.



Yes you did.... but in the Buzz of the 5D... it really got lost. I see the effects of it... the t2i is now $399 in some stores... thats a steal for a 7D class sensor.


----------



## gummyrabbit (Feb 29, 2012)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> I don't think they'd be building that massive stage in Shanghai just to announce B-list product. We're gonna see 5D something.



The T4i is serious bizzness!!!!!!!


----------



## Otter (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm putting all my chips on the CR3 Rumor that the MKIII will be announced on Fri. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 29, 2012)

Otter said:


> I'm putting all my chips on the CR3 Rumor that the MKIII will be announced on Fri. Fingers crossed!!!



+1. Me too - I'm all in for Friday [CR4] ;D

@Otter - that is some NICE glass you have hanging off the end of your 20D!!!


----------



## Akram Ditta (Feb 29, 2012)

I work for Jessops in the U.k 
I had a visit from our Canon rep today he didnt know about anything regarding a new 5d release in the coming weeks , Normally these reps tell us loads about it so we can get pre orders in etc etc.


----------



## idimoe (Feb 29, 2012)

kubelik said:


> HurtinMinorKey said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think they'd be building that massive stage in Shanghai just to announce B-list product. We're gonna see 5D something.
> ...



Who says that both can't be announced on the same day? It wouldn't be unheard of.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 29, 2012)

Akram Ditta said:


> I work for Jessops in the U.k
> I had a visit from our Canon rep today he didnt know about anything regarding a new 5d release in the coming weeks , Normally these reps tell us loads about it so we can get pre orders in etc etc.



Well what "did" he tell you? T4i/ 3D or just IXUS?


----------



## moreorless (Feb 29, 2012)

idimoe said:


> kubelik said:
> 
> 
> > HurtinMinorKey said:
> ...



If the T4I/650D is only a minor update then I would not be at all supprized to see it annouced at the same time as the 5D mk3 to get some reflected glory and bypass criticism.


----------



## Bonnau_Photo (Feb 29, 2012)

I do not know any of you guys nor do you know me. 
But I can tell you that I have been in this digital game since long before Canon or Nikon even had a digital SLR. 

In that time I have done a few R&D shoots to test products for major camera companies. And before you ask. some of them I did over 10 years ago and are still considered top secret and I cannot nor will not divulge any info on them.

In my time I am always talking, reading and researching the next big thing. It has helped me learn to wade through the BS and see what is really legit in the rumor mill. 

With all that said, the one thing that has been common in the past 10 years is that the reps never have had any clue of official release dates of major cameras.. Never.. Too many loose lips.. 

Another thing is that Canon nor Nikon send press invites to event when there is already a ton of press going to be present. The only time they do is if they see some press lists short of some major players.. 
Then the invite is confidential. If someone actually leaks an invite on the net or anywhere else they will never get another press credential ever again.


Now for the fun part... 
The leak on the french site said a game changer... Hmm what could that be? 
Lets have some fun speculating on what could change the game?

High speed video? Possible but I don't see that as a true game changer..

Higher frame rate? Not a game changer at all unless it is 12+ FPS. But seriously who is this camera intended for? 

Here is a speculation.. What if they changed the distance from focus plane to lens mount? Say make it wider and install a 22mp sensor that is the size of a 4x5 med format..??? Now that would be a game changer.. The new lenses they are releasing should have enough resolution for this size of a sensor..


----------



## sl33kr (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey guys only new.
Isn't there a real possibility that it could be both? There has been very little information released about the T4i, this could be due to all the upper class cameras being released (or rumoured to be released) this year.

What do we have, 3 events in 3 countries and in those pictures posted of the stages etc there are a LOT of cases around for lenses and other things.

Why not do both at once? As stated before could loose some impact for the lower model or gain a little attention for lower model from the pro model.


----------



## nazdar (Mar 1, 2012)

Yea baby, bring that Rebel on! I'm not intrested in 5D now ;D


----------



## ksieb (Mar 1, 2012)

*what will you do to kill the next 24 hours ?*

i know the rep i talk about told me theres no 5d3 announcing friday, but with all i saw in the past 24 hour here, like every body im not 100% sure of what he saying and as a videographer that work with the mark2 since 2 yrs now, im very excited to see whats gonna be the mark3.... 

so im refreshing every 15 mins cr page to see some news

i probably have to watch some movie to kill my day off tomorow, maybe eat something ;D


----------



## kenjancef (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: what will you do to kill the next 24 hours ?*

I'm going to play with my new-to-me 1D Mark IV...


----------



## whoaaa (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: what will you do to kill the next 24 hours ?*

Refresh canonrumors every 10 minutes


----------



## rocketdesigner (Mar 1, 2012)

Please .... all I ask for is a 5D mk III on Friday with a mini headphone jack for monitoring recorded audio.....Please.....(oh and no more moire and rolling jello....).


----------



## rubidium (Mar 1, 2012)

ksieb said:


> :-\
> 
> I work for a big camera shop in Canada and Our rep Canon CONFIRMED to us today that its a rebel series thats is gonna be announce On friday March 2, 2012... probably T4-i
> 
> ...



Im still going with EOS650D, 25 years after EOS650 - the first EOS camera (and therefore first EF lens camera)


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 1, 2012)

I have locked the topic and removed many off topic posts. Posting seems to be getting pretty out of hand. Thanks for all the comments and for the info.


----------

